# Que preamplificador es bueno para el amplificador hecho con tda2009?



## pablofer (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola amogos de la electronica nesesito con urgencia un preamplificador que tenga control de tono y volumen para el amplificador en base al tda 2009 por favor adjunten con su pcb .
no importa si el preamplificador esta en base al bc548 o549 o mejor con el tl072 o 071 adjunto el circuito de amplificador que arme gracias


----------



## soerok (Jul 15, 2009)

Puedes usar este que adjunto, es con un TDA1524A tiene control de graves, agudos, balance y volumen posteado por mnicolau en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

Saludos amigo


----------



## pablofer (Jul 17, 2009)

gracias soerok      voy a construir ese pre amplificador, ah por cierto como es estereo no deveria usar potenciometros estereos?   bueno talvez deba consultar el data sheet del integrado pero gracias te cuento como me fue despues de armarlo , y por cierto el amplificador hecho con el tda 2009 funciona muyyy bien pero cuando se deja la entrada al aire aparce un ruido muy fuerte y no me gusto me parese que nesesita un pre si o si ya que cuando esta esta conectado al mp3 player desaparese en ruido   
bueno amigo gracias  de nuevo espero poder recivir respuesta chau


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 17, 2009)

sip, en realidad cualquier operacional, sabiendo trabajrlo debe dar buenos resultados.

yo en particular, siempre trabajo con los TL08x y me funcionan bárbaro.

saludos.


----------



## pablofer (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Dj DRaco por si acaso no tubieras un preamplificador para compartir con el tl082 algo asi como el de arriba ? con control de tonos y volumen?
me gusta probar varios circuitos y encontrar lo que mejor funcione gracias ,
por favor te agradeceria si tuvieras con su pcb


----------



## soerok (Jul 18, 2009)

No, no hacen falta potenciometros estereos
Podrias usar el pre con el LM741, que es muy comun, esta en el mismo tema que postie arriba
pero el detalle es que solo tiene control de volumen, pero de todos modos es muy buen pre.

Saludos amigo


----------

